# Eye Infirmary, Wolverhampton, February 2012



## TranKmasT (Sep 4, 2012)

> The Wolverhampton & Midland Counties Eye Infirmary was designed by T. H. Fleeming (1849-1935), in a simple Gothic style and built by Wolverhampton builders Henry Willcock & Company at a cost of 13,000. Part of the cost was met by local philanthropist Philip Horsman (who also donated the Art Gallery to the town). Two other buildings of different styles and by different architects were erected on site: the Nurses' Home in 1927 and the Outpatients'/Accidents and Emergency Extension in 1937. Immediately after the Second World War (1939-1945) Compton Hall (now Compton Hospice) was purchased to provide extra staff facilities, and a male and female nurse training school. In 1948, the hospital was absorbed as part of the new National Health Service (NHS).
> http://blackcountryhistory.org/colle.../GB149_P_7409/
> The Eye Infirmary was closed in 2007 and services transferred to New Cross Hospital in a £4.5m move that sparked a 48,000-name petition and candlelit vigils.
> 
> ...





Visited with *Donebythehands
*




*http://blackcountryhistory.org/collections/getrecord/GB149_P_7409/*




Speaking of eyesores I remember being sent here by my doctor back in 2004 when I got conjunctivitis as the result of breaking the floor up of a K6 phone booth I was disconnecting the power to. I was using a jack hammer and wearing safety glasses at the time but it must of been the mix of stale urine and concrete dust in a confined space that found it's way into my eyes.

Should of worn goggles instead. Shot taken about 8 years ago.










*Moving on........*​

































. 




































*Signs of homeless digs. Doneby looks right at home.*









. 
























































. 






















-------------------------------------------




*Thanks for looking.*​


----------



## sonyes (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent report! You certainly have an 'eye' for a pic!!


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 4, 2012)

wow, thats well nice, thanks for posting. some great photos there.


----------



## kehumff (Sep 4, 2012)

great report, and grat pics


----------



## King Al (Sep 4, 2012)

"to squint department" (pic 25) nooo great stuff TKT


----------



## nelly (Sep 4, 2012)

Quality photos Trank, send my Hmmmmms to DBTH :;


----------



## AlexanderJones (Sep 4, 2012)

Great report dude! Lovely pictures too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 5, 2012)

First class photos.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 5, 2012)

Quality report and pictures thanks .


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh yes oh yes im likeing this


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.



nelly said:


> ..........., send my Hmmmmms to DBTH :;



Will do.....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice, wouldnt mind having a little mooch here. fab pics


----------



## dolfydownfall (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice. Just been reading in the Express & Star that this has just been bought by developers to be turned into flats


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 5, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 5, 2012)

Not too sure how I missed this one but great shots and report! Cheers for sharing with us!


----------

